# Why are Athenae and Delpi in plural?



## toscairn

Athenae and Delphi are both in plural. Why are they?
Are there other examples of such use for city names?


----------



## TimeHP

There are some names that have only the plural:
Athenae- arum
Syracusae-arum
Thebae-arum
Pisae-arum
nuptiae-arum
insidiae-arum
ecc.
Ciao


----------



## cajzl

Abellae
Bactra, orum
Baeterrae
Baiae
Bargylia, orum
Bauli
Besidiae
Blandae
Bovillae
...
...
and many others

http://perso.wanadoo.fr/prima.elementa/Dico.htm


----------



## toscairn

Fantastico!
Thanks for the lists, both of you.
Are they all feminine nouns, those cities? (1)Are there *plural masculine *nouns for citie names?

Also I'm curious about this:  (2)why are "*thermae *(pulbic bath)" and "*aedes* (residence, house)" also both in plural?


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

Hi

  "Thermae" was borrowed from Greek " θερμα " (therma ) which means "hot"; this adjective is plural because it agrees with a deleted noun "λουτρά" (loutra) which is plural and means "baths" (there are several bathrooms in public baths) . Greek people didn't use to say "θερμα λουτρά", but only "θερμά" , what was transposed into "thermae" in Latin.

"aedes" also exists in singular with the meaning of a temple, first a heart, a fire place; in plural , it means buildings surrounding a fire place or a temple, and then, a house (=domus).

"Athenae" and "Delphi" of course come from Greek too; these nouns are plural in Greek and have remained the same in Latin; in singular, Athena is old Athen's goddess, as you certainly know.

So, i think old Greek clears up many of these Latin plurals.

I hope 'll help you. Bye.


----------



## toscairn

Thanks J.F, you cleared up most of my question, which leaves us with only (1). Only "Bauli" seems to be such an example. Are there any more?


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

toscairn said:
			
		

> Thanks J.F, you cleared up most of my question, which leaves us with only (1). Only "Bauli" seems to be such an example. Are there any more?


I think they are very few; i can only add "Volsinii" in Etruria; may be there are others, but as far as i know, not very famous ones.
Bye!


----------

